# I got Booed!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I opened the door to find that I had been Booed. Is anyone else Booing/Ghosting this year? I'll be sneaking out soon to find my three victims. MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

We will be bo'in a neighbor the next day from now.

I mentioned it to the boys and they want to do it...guys wait!....wait up!....wait for Dad!.
We will be dropping a few gifts this week.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

How great! I hope one Halloween I get get Boo'ed as well!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I got "spooked" tonight,which I guess is the same as boo'd.
I got cookies!!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I've not heard of this before - how does it work? I googled it and didn't come up with much... best I saw was "reverse trick-or-treating" which is what I did the first year we lived in this subdivision because no-one was coming back to our section... I got very strange looks and people asking who the heck are you and what are you doing here?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Please explain this Boo-ing...never heard of it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

From Lela Davidson on http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Start-the-Halloween-Boo-in-Your-Neighborhood

A Boo-Gram is a mysterious note you leave on a neighbor door, usually with some kind of treat for the kids in the family, or for everyone. The note is usually a poem. You also leave a large Boo! sign with the note and bucket/basket. Some people use a ghost or other decoration to designate the Boo. The sign or decoration tells other neighbors that this house has already been hit. If people participate, by Halloween you'll see Boo's lining up and down the street on all the doors in the neighborhood!

You choose whatever you want to give for treats. They usually vary from small candy to small kid's toys, to hand towels and magazines for Mom. To keep the chain going, when you get Boo'd, you need to Boo one or two other neighbors.

Half the fun is ringing the doorbell and running away! Kids love to get in on this and it's even more fun when they choose which neighbors to Boo and pick out some of the treats.

Don't wait for someone else to begin the Boo! It's easy to start your own and your neighbors will thank you!

How to Start a Boo!

1. Make up two or three Boo buckets/baskets
2. Print a Boo gram.
3. Choose a cute poem - see below
4. Deliver, ring doorbell and RUN!

http://www.hauntiholik.com/boo_ghost.gif

Good Evening!!!

Since this is the time for goblins and bats 
Halloween spirits and ghosts and cats 
Weird happenings and witches brew 
These are the things I wish for you: 
May the only spirit you chance to meet 
Be the spirit of love and warm friends sweet 
May the only goblin that comes your way 
Be the local phantom whom you'll want to give away. 
So by tomorrow pick three friends sweet 
And give them each a Halloween treat 
You only have one day so "Hurry"! 
Leave that treat on the doorstep, then flee in a flurry.

Now these are the things you will need to do:

1. Make three copies of this letter and the phantom ghost.
2. Post the phantom on your door through Halloween. This will 
ward off the phantom from returning to haunt you and yours. 
3. Take your letters, phantoms and treats and deliver them to 
three homes that do not have a phantom posted.

"TIS BETTER GIVING THAN RECEIVING 
WE ALL KNOW THIS TO BE TRUE 
SHOW YOUR LOVE TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS AND REMEMBER.... 
NOW THE PHANTOM IS YOU!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is an awesome idea.
Love it!!
We'll have to do gear up for that next year.

The only "boo-ing" I've done close to this was the flaming bag of poo gag.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

We've been booing ever since we moved into our neighborhood and although we moved within the same city, it was the first we'd ever heard of it. That was 2001 and now it's a yearly ritual that I think the kids like more than the adults since they get to play ding dong ditch but in a fun way!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

jeff we called that pooing not quite the same thing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like you're experienced with this as well as me??


cqedens137 said:


> jeff we called that pooing not quite the same thing.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Such a cute idea that I was not aware existed. It is probably too late to start it this year, eh?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

What a delightful idea!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

remylass said:


> Such a cute idea that I was not aware existed. It is probably too late to start it this year, eh?


Not at all! Just start it asap if you want other families to Boo victims too.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

It's been going on the past couple of Halloweens here. We got tagged last week. I tried to get my wife to boo one of the new families on the street, but she went with those that we know.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I plan to "Boo" some familys in the subdivision that decorated big time this year.I may add a "thank you for spreading the Halloween spirit.",note in it as well.We must encourage such activitys when we see them.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thats cool - next year for sure-


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

I had never even heard of booing until the a couple days ago when I saw it one here, today i see a sign for it at Micheal's and kits for it at Target lol


----------

